# Hot Weather and Dogs



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I was coming back from work yesterday about 1:00 p.m. and saw a couple idiots out in the middle of a big CRP field hunting with their dogs... Don't know who they were....saw a pickup and dog trailer with out of state plates, but didn't notice where (doesn't matter anyway). It was 93 degrees here yesterday and the closest creek or pond from where they were hunting was several miles. I felt like going out and taking their dogs away from them.....

It's been unbelievably hot here lately....it hit 103 here one day last week....setting all kinds of records for September.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a great reminder to worry about your K9 friends with you in the field. I think there was a post on here of what to look out for with your dog. Maybe someone smarter than myself could post it up as a sticky.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks Chuck it is posted above in a sticky at the top

I had a dog go down this summer, pretty scary, luckly I had a pretty good idea on what to do. It certainly made me more aware.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

You can't be too careful when it comes to heat. I was at a Spaniel Field Trial up in Canada several years ago in May and a black English Cocker overheated... It wasn't an overly hot day by any means.....probably around 70 or so, but it was sunny and there was no water on the course. They had to pick the dog up and carry it back to where everyone was camped. There happened to be a water tank there and they dumped a bunch of ice from their coolers in it and got him cooled down... Since then I always hunt my dogs near a creek when it's even just kind of warm out, or I take them for a swim before I hunt them.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It doesn't have to particularly warm to have them go down. I had a 3 year old that was a hard charger. Probably in the mid-60s that day but zero humidity. Absolutely dust as you walked and no wind. He got after a crip rooster on a long chase and I didn't think I'd get him back to the truck alive. The small amount of water I was carrying was small help, but had 5 gallons in the truck.


----------

